# Works of John Duns Scotus



## FenderPriest (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm looking for the works of Scotus online, and I'm not really finding anything. I'm looking for a work of his called, "The Doctrine of the Absolute Primacy of Christ in the Universe" and I'm not finding it any where. To begin with, I was wondering if anybody has it, knows where to get it, or anything along the lines of knowing what its about. Secondly, I was wondering if anybody has read it, if they could give a summary of it here. All I know of the work is what Phillip Yancy talked about in his article last month in Christianity Today: Ongoing Incarnation: Would Christmas have come even if we had not sinned?. I was interested in the work, so if anybody can help me out, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, I saw that no one replied to your thread. I spoke of Scotus in my sunday school class last week in my introduction to Pascal's letters. I also started a thread that got little attention, and I hate to see yours goto waste. I first goggled John Duns Scotus and got 1 interesting link about philosophy (which is my forte') John Duns Scotus (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy) I then googled The Doctrine of the Absolute Primacy of Christ in the Universe, and got a few interesting links to check out. Most of them were modern catholic ones, but there were a few interesting links.

As Leaven in the World: Catholic ... - Google Book Search

that link above was the most interesting. 

I was teaching the history of the Thomists vs. Franciscans, so i don't know to much about him, I just hate to see a good thread go to waste. I'm not a big fan of Yancy either. It seems alot of people read that article. Enjoy and God Bless!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know if you will find this in English, but I think what you are looking for is found in Scotus' _Opus Oxoniense_ (Oxford Lectures):

Ioannes Duns Scotus, Opus Oxoniense, I, dist. 2, q. 1 & 2 : Whether there is an infinite being ? [English translation]. 
Ioannes Duns Scotus, Opus Oxoniense, III, dist. 3, q. 1: Utrum beata Virgo concepta fuerit in peccato originali ? [textus latinus]. 
Ioannes Duns Scotus, Opus Oxoniense, III, dist. 4, q. un: Utrum beata Virgo fuerit vere mater Dei et hominis ? [textus latinus]. 
Ioannes Duns Scotus, Opus Oxoniense, III, dist. 7, q. 3: Utrum Christus praedestinatus sit esse Filius Dei ? [textus latinus]. 
Ioannes Duns Scotus, Opus Oxoniense, III, dist. 8, q. un: Utrum in Christo sint duae filiationes reales ? [textus latinus]. 
Ioannes Duns Scotus, Opus Oxoniense, IV, dist. 30, q. 2: Utrum inter beatam virginem Mariam et S. Ioseph fuerit verum matrimonium ? [textus latinus]. 

Source: http://www.scholasticon.fr/bibliotheca.html

His Treatise on God as First Principle is available online in English here:

John Duns Scotus


----------

